# BOV UK Style



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

Custom Landrover called a tomcat


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice, Winch? Diesel?


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Preparednessuk said:


> View attachment 5651
> 
> 
> Custom Landrover called a tomcat


I think I am in love a little bit. . . . maybe just lust, yeah that's it im in lust with this vehicle!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice ride. We have friends in Wales and they rarely drive due to cost of fuel over there. How does she do mileage wise and how much can she haul?


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I just went to their site and looked briefly: http://www.tomcatmotorsport.co.uk/

I'd say the Tomcat is not a serious BOV, but it is serious FUN if you have a pile of money to play with. You can make anything of it that you wish, but it's not going to be cheap. And no, it does not look like an economy car.

Well, if Landrover is the UK copy of our Jeep, then that Tomcat is a UK manifestation of the "Jeep & 4x4 madness" that exists in America.


----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

It's defiantly a toy but they did have some serious 4x4s there will post some more pics


----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

This one comes with its own raft


----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice camper


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

I just watched a camel trophy dvd again last night haha. 

They look tuff. But they just arnt reliable enough to count on when the going gets tough. They are a car that the owners fall in love with and chase forever occuring problems in an attempt to justify some mistacle belief that they are rugged offroad vehicals.

Our army uses them......and first thing they did when the bought them was pull the motors out and put in a isuzu diesel lol. They are now selling them all off to be replaced with merc G wagons.

I have one in my driveway.......it has more oil on the outside of the motor than the inside, you need to wear a raincoat when its raining as well. Useless offroad but a reasonable drive onroad. Dont get me started on the electronics LUCAS! or the v8 that pulls like a lawnmower. And big tyres = snapped diffs. pissy little transfercases. Standard flex and driver position is fairly good offroad at least. But you will never get to find out as you will probobly break down at the end of your street.

I would never use it as a bugout 4b..... 
My nissan patrol on the other hand


----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a hilux surf myself do like the patrols. I got some looks of distain from the Landy brigade when I parked up


----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

She runs on bio diesel and veg oil


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Preparednessuk said:


> View attachment 5660
> 
> 
> This one comes with its own raft


Nice! Now all you need is wings.:2thumb:


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Thats a clean surf. I like the rear power window in them.
Good to see your running bio/veg. How has it been?


This surf ran on hopes and prayers. lol


----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah that's when I bought it. Little rust in the bumper but thats it


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice rides..... but....... where you guys gonna bug out to? I thought you were on an island???


----------

